# New here and asking help to identify



## JTK (Jan 30, 2018)

Found this tricycle at a local antique shop sitting outside in the rain. Picked it up for $35 and was just glad to rescue it from being destroyed. It's in really good condition and best I can tell from online searching is that it's a 60s era Murray. Only I haven't been able to find this set up with the curved rear tubes and it not having a 2nd step. It's similar to a firemen editition but without the 2nd step. Thanks


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 30, 2018)

*It's a Murray Twin Z frame tricycle.


 



 *
Original "Parents " magazine ad Dec.1957.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 31, 2018)

You did good for $35. I know your feeling about rescuing these older trikes when left somewhere where the elements would eventually destroy them. This one is still in decent condition.

Dave


----------

